# deer horn,fern moss,mound moss and more for sale



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

on this web site http://www.pinkladyslippers.com you can find lots of neat plants with one year replacement,mound moss,deer horn moss,fern moss,orchids and more these are grown with no additives or chemicals


----------

